
This project posts one new startup idea every day for a year - mikeberv
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/
======
Waterluvian
A service where you agree ahead of time and whenever you need a dental
appointment instead of emailing you they just kidnap you with a panel van and
you wake up later after the procedure.

Toothly: Anxiety free dentistry.

~~~
ludamad
Any services to deal with my anxiety about randomly being kidnapped?

~~~
trevyn
Twist: They kidnap you in your sleep with anaesthetic gas.

~~~
dsamarin
Interesting. So you don't even have to know that you just had surgery. You
could just go to sleep as you would normally, wake up, and everything is
better. if anything you'll probably think you just had some weird kind of
dream because of the anesthesia.

~~~
toxicFork
This will really mess you up psychologically and question your reality and
your agency for a while.

~~~
savolai
Working life already has the same effect on me so no worries :)

------
jv22222
Some useful reading/viewing on this subject:

Ideas are just multipliers:
[https://sivers.org/multiply](https://sivers.org/multiply)

Idea vs Execution: [https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-think-is-more-important-
th...](https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-think-is-more-important-the-idea-or-
the-execution)

Timing is an important factor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpx7gpSqbY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNpx7gpSqbY)

------
chenster
Like [https://nugget.one/ideas](https://nugget.one/ideas)?

------
samdung
Ah! Ideas are cheap. Implementation is hard.

~~~
amelius
This is why patents are stupid.

~~~
balfirevic
But patents are supposed to cover implementation, are they not? (I know they
are completely messed up and don't work properly for that purpose currently)

~~~
alephnil
Patents are not required to cover implementation details, and in fact, it is
not even required to lay out any detail of the mechanism. As an extreme
example of this physicist Leo Szilard was granted a patent on nuclear chain
reaction in 1936, three years before it was discovered scientifically. It was
sufficient for the British patent office that if such a mechanism existed, it
could release large amounts of energy.

This may be an extreme example, but it illustrates that implementation details
is not a requirement for a patent. This is also the case for a lot of software
patents. They are broad enough to cover nearly anything, but not detailed
enough to be useful as a description to build useful technology.

~~~
lonelappde
In the US, a patent requires enablement (ability to make it). That can be
squishy, of course, as it doesn't require a working prototype.

[https://www.upcounsel.com/difference-between-patentable-
and-...](https://www.upcounsel.com/difference-between-patentable-and-non-
patentable)

------
speedgoose
One new _stupid_ startup idea every day.

------
vearwhershuh
ice cream trucks but for toilet paper

~~~
senectus1
Mobile supermarkets with base requirements (TP, Sanitary Napkins, Water,
various Food stuff). Drive around take requests through a perspex wall, stick
items in a secure box and push through to outside truck.

This concept has legs if ask you me. Wish i had the capital and time to try
it.

~~~
omnimus
In my country this is still common in countryside without the secure box.
Various "themed" trucks go through small villages and you can hail/stop them
to buy stuff. They also each have their theme music so you know which one is
it.p

------
mindfulplay
Ideas are incredibly cheap. Execution is hard as someone else pointed out.
Beyond that, a random AI crapsoup of techonerdmangled words would give a
pretty good "billion dollar idea":

AI ML crypto spaceship

Nano modular ML-based DNA aggregator

Crypto but actually is useful

And some of the most important ideas require the most boring execution:

\- safe, clean toilets for the next billion

\- all-display walls, e-paper that can act as lights too

\- instead of self driving cars how about simple government intervention to
provide sensors on roads for augmented-driving cars?

\- continuous study of flu via most populated areas to predict flu vaccine 6
months from now (Bedford lab but super charged and automated)

\- and finally, 5$ hospital saline solution

These seem stupid and naive but I believe they are some of the most important
"ideas" and again without any execution plans.

~~~
reahber5jner5jn
Curious about the saline solution problem, it appears 0.9% concentration is
available for roughly $10/L on internet marketplaces, likely can be
manufactured much cheaper, but getting it for that price in a US hospital
might be a challenge.

~~~
mindfulplay
My point is the insane supply chain costs that permeate the insurance,
hospital and medical manufacturing industry. I used the saline solution as an
example based on an LA Times investigation that found out saline solution is
charged 1000$+.

Again a very hard problem as it involves innovating across the board in boring
ways.

------
amelius
It seems that most of these startups are in the space of what I would call
low-tech, i.e. smartphone apps and websites.

~~~
dreamer7
Are you implying anything by "low-tech" or just an observation?

------
smabie
I'm not sure I'd call any of these billion dollar ideas, but some of them are
interesting nonetheless.

------
terrycody
Some are really interesting, to be honest.

